
Show HN: Superbar – a free macOS app to bring snippets and commands to menubar - tiivik
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/superbar
======
tiivik
Hi HN! I found myself often reaching for notes, snippets, searching through
cluttered bookmarks or doing repetetive system-tasks while using MacOS. So, I
decided to build Superbar, a tiny menubar app that can store common snippets
such as a Google Maps URL to your office, open bookmarks to your default
browser so you can keep browsers clear of bookmark bars, run system commands
in the background such as launching apps, workspaces, switch system themes and
so on. Also, for developers I've included a "run-in-terminal" mode which will
open any pre-defined command and run it in a new terminal window. Hope it's
useful!

